# comment optimiser xcode



## mator (9 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, j'aimerai savoir si il y a des astuces pour optimiser xcode et faire accelerer un programme?

Merci


----------



## Bladrak (10 Janvier 2010)

Hello,

Tu peux être un peu plus précis ? Tu veux des astuces pour l'utilisation de Xcode ou des astuces pour optimiser ton code dans tes programmes ?


----------



## mator (10 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, simplement pour savoir si mon programme peut tourner plus vite encochant ou en decochant certaines cases.
merci


----------



## ntx (10 Janvier 2010)

ta target/Get Info/Build/gcc 4.2-Code Generation/optimization level


----------



## grumff (10 Janvier 2010)

Le principe étant que plus tu optimises, plus c'est lent à compiler, mais plus ça tourne vite.


----------



## Nyx0uf (11 Janvier 2010)

XCode c'est un IDE, tu vas avoir du mal à l'optimiser... c'est ton code qu'il faut optimiser, ainsi que lire les options de GCC par exemple (man gcc).


----------



## Céroce (11 Janvier 2010)

De toute façon, jouer sur les options de compilation a une influence faible (5% tout au plus).
Il faut plutôt que tu travailles sur:
- l'utilisation des ressources de la machine
- l'organisation du programme
- les algorithmes.

(par ordre d'importance).

Sans savoir ce que fait ton programme, il nous est impossible de t'aider d'avantage.

Commence par mesurer ton programme avec Shark ou Instruments, ça devrait t'indiquer sur quelles parties tu dois commencer à travailler.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Janvier 2010)

Optimiser à la compilation avec -O4 et autres n'apportera qu'un gain très sensible et t'empêcheras bien souvent de debuger ton programme dans les cas bien critiques car tes symboles ne seront pas toujours lisibles en live ou même dans ton core. Bref le mieux c'est d'optimiser ton code et tes algorithmes.


----------



## Alkolic (18 Janvier 2010)

Tu peux faire ceci :
Tu ouvre Xcode, tu sélectionne ton projet (.xcodeproj) et tu fais "Pomme+I"
Ensuite, dans "Build" tu séléctionne la dernière version du compileur (mon cas : GCC 4.2), tu met ton programme en "Realase" dans "Configuration", et si possible tu met (dans mon cas) "C++ Standard Library Type" sur "Static".

Donne en moi des nouvelles 

A+


----------



## mator (24 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, quand je clique sur l'icone shark il ne se passe rien.
Quelqu'un peut il me dire comment on l'utilise ?

Merci


----------



## tatouille (24 Janvier 2010)

mator a dit:


> Bonjour, j'aimerai savoir si il y a des astuces pour optimiser xcode et faire accelerer un programme?
> 
> Merci



en lui donnant des coups pieds au cul

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h50 ----------




mator a dit:


> Bonjour, quand je clique sur l'icone shark il ne se passe rien.
> Quelqu'un peut il me dire comment on l'utilise ?
> 
> Merci



en etant degourdi


----------



## Céroce (25 Janvier 2010)

Regarde la doc, dans le menu Help. C'est dense mais tout est expliqué.

(Et sinon, Tatouille a raison, nous ne sommes pas là pour te materner).


----------

